# Verkaufe Agando Witcher Gaming Rechner ikl. Restgarantie 26Mon.



## zeeqon187 (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich trenne mich von meinem nicht mal ein jahr alten Rechner der von Agando zusammegestellt wurde. 

hier der ebay link.Ultra Gaming PC Agando Fuego 8396x8 witcher AMD FX-8320 8x 3.5GHz, 16GB High-Sp | eBay

*AGANDO fuego 8396x8 witcher*

AMD FX-8320 8x 3.5GHz, 16GB High-Speed DDR3-RAM, Nvidia SLI: 2x
GeForce GTX770, 128GB SSD Festplatte, BLU-RAY-Player +
DVD-Brenner, Hochleistungs-Wasserkühlung, Cardreader, Gb-LAN, 7.1
Sound, Windows 8.1 Professional 64-Bit
36 Monate Garantie & Support (geltend seit 12.08.2014)


*BitFenix Big-Tower Colossus Venom schwarz*
5x 5,25" & 8x 3,5" (davon 1x extren) Laufwerksplätze, 2 Lüfter 230mm,
2x USB3.0;2x USB2.0, 1x eSATA, 2x Audio im Frontpanel,
245x558x582mm (BxHxT)


*be quiet! System Power 7 700 Watt (80 Plus)* 
Netzteil, 700 W


*Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3* 
AM3, ATX, 32 GB


*AMD FX-8320 - 8x 3.5GHz - BOX 125 Watt* 
Socket AM3+, 3.5 GHz - 8 Kerne, 125 Watt



*Wasserkühlung Prozessor* 
Liquid-Cooling-System + 120mm Lüfter
Cooler Master Seidon 120V CPU-Wasserkühlung 


*16GB High-Speed DDR3 PC-1600 (2x 8GB) *
DDR3-RAM Markenspeicher im Dual-Channel Betrieb
G.Skill - NT F3-1600C11S-8GNT - 8GB PC1600 
DIMM 240-PIN, DDR3, 1600 MHz / PC3-12800, CL11, 1.5 V,
ungepuffert, nicht-ECC



*2x Nvidia GeForce GTX770, SLI *
jeweils: 2048MB GDDR5-RAM, 256-Bit, 1.536 Cuda Kerne, GPU
BOOST 2.0, 2x DL-DVI, HDMI, Display-Port, PCI Express 3.0
Gainward GTX770 2048MB 
GDDR5, HDMI / Dual DVI / DisplayPort
Samsung 840 PRO MZ-7PD128 128GB 
intern, 2,5", SATA-600


*BluRay-Player + DVD-Brenner* 
LiteOn iHOS104-08 DVD-ROM / BD-ROM 
4x, Serial ATA, intern, 5.25", BluRay/DVD-Player
Nur lesen, nicht Brennen.
Nero 12 Essentials OEM Suite 
Wintech CR-11 - 3.5" Multi Slot Kartenleser 
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Professional 64-Bit 
64-bit, DVD, 1 PC


(Avira Internet Security Suite 2014 1User/1Jahr 
Firewall/Security

36 Monate Garantie & Support (geltend seit 12.08.2014)
kostenlose Abholung der Ware im Garantiefall (nur erste 6 Monate nach
Kauf und nur innerhalb Deutschlands), kostenlose Rücksendung nach
Reparatur, kostenloser technischer Support per Mail, Telefon &
Live-Chat)


----------

